# Cant get a diagnosis



## Piers (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry if this is the wrong area to post in.

Backstory

I'm male/23 years old and about 8 months my health started to change. I was diagnosed with clinical depression when I was 12 and then OCD when I was 20. It seems that not matter what is wrong with me they put it down to mental health problems and say its anxiety.

Also not sure if its relevant but my grandfather has Lupas.

*Symptoms*


Extreme Fatigue
3 stone weight gain in 6 months
Weakness
Shakes (visible)
Trembling
Dizziness
Bloodshot Eyes
Very constipated (diagnosed with IBS but it all suddenly changed at the same time)
Confusion
Irritable
Weird thinking, feels like im going mad sometimes!

*Diagnoses from Doctor*


Bipolar
Cyclothymia
Diet
Not enough water (drink about 5L a day...)
Anxiety
Panic Attacks
Phobias
Food allergies
Intolerance 

*Other information*

I always used to have 6 hours of sleep then I would get up, have a drink and feel refreshed. Now I can sleep for 10-14 hours and just feel really really tired still, groggy.

I know that none of the above are side effects of any medications I take.

*Diet*

I eat fresh vegtables, chicken and quorn (veggie food - its tasty). We cook our food from scratch mostly and don't eat any fast food at all.

I only drink bottles water, don't like the taste of British water.

If you have any ideas, please let me know!


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the board! So sorry that these symptoms continue to plague you, especially since you are so young.

I think for people on this forum to help with ideas, it may benefit if you would post your most recent blood tests (thyroid and otherwise) as well as the meds and dosages you are on. I would be especially interested if you are on lithium or anthing related to this med, since I have read that lithium does interfere with thyroid funtion. If you do NOT have any recent blood tests, then tell us. I'm sure some folks who are a little more informed than I am can suggest labs you should ask your primary physician about.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong area to post in.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!! There is a possibility that you do have thryoid issues and we already know that there is autoimmune in the family.

The only way to find out is to get some if not all these tests....................

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

I take it that your thyroid has not been tested at all?

You may also find this interesting...

http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Also...........what made you think that it may be your thyroid? I am a great believer in "instints." No one would know your body better than you do.


----------



## Piers (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. I had a blood test about 6 months ago but they said it was normal. I am not sure what type of test it was but the doctor only ticked 1 box on the form, I noticed there was a seperate one for thyroid function.

To me it seems more than anxiety, I know that with a panic attack its normal to feel at threat and want to run but when I am like this there is no mental stuff.

The main things that make me think thyroid are the weight flux and the mental stuff.

I went to see my GP and they have ordered a thyroid function test and diabetes test, but they also told me that there is no evidence to support that lupas or autoimmune runs on the family, thats not what I have read.

Finally after reading a lot of people experiences with thyroid issues they seem to fit perfectly, hope that makes sense.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piers said:


> Thank you for the replies. I had a blood test about 6 months ago but they said it was normal. I am not sure what type of test it was but the doctor only ticked 1 box on the form, I noticed there was a seperate one for thyroid function.
> 
> To me it seems more than anxiety, I know that with a panic attack its normal to feel at threat and want to run but when I am like this there is no mental stuff.
> 
> ...


It makes a whole lot of sense and autoimmune disease is indeed genetic. That is scary that they told you what they did. Harumph.

When you get the results of your tests, if you like,please post the results and we will need the ranges also.

You need antibodies' tests; you "really" do! Your TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) can be in normal range but you can still be very sick from the antibodies and autoantibodies to the thyroid.

Genetics.........
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/87/12/5385


----------

